# Holiday cottage recommendations



## Our Rach (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi all

We're planning a holiday at the end of June..either to the Lake District or Northumberland. Does anyone know of a holiday cottage to recommend?

There will be 4 adults and 3 babies..

Thanks!

Rachael x


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

We stayed in a nice one in Eskdale Green in Lake District about 18 months ago. 1 double, 2 twins and a childs cabin bed single.

Booked through Hoseasons. Can't remember name of cottage though.

You would need a car although there is a miniature railway that connects to a few places.


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi

There is a good website called www.cottageguide.co.uk

We have our holiday cottages listed on in, in Northumberland.

Chris

/links


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

cottages4u is a good website as well


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

We had a big family holiday last summer in Snowdonia and the cottage we rented was really good...clean & spacious ( http://www.sykescottages.co.uk/cottage/Anglesey-Llanberis/Ddol-Helyg-Farmhouse-1576.html ).....I know it's a different area but they rent out holiday homes all over the place so maybe have a look here...

http://www.sykescottages.co.uk/

Natasha

/links


----------

